# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe > Eastern Europe >  Trip to Dracula's castle and the Prahova Valley

## calinsandu

This year we had a wonderful trip to Romania. I wanted to visit Dracula's castle at the same time, my husband wanted to go skiing. And I also have two very young children, 3 and 5 years. After searching the internet I found what I wanted.
I booked through booking.com Apartment Luxor Busteni what is the Prahova Valley. Prahova Valley there are many resorts:
- Sinaia, I visited Peles Castle, Sinaia Monastery, and my husband was able to ski.
- Busteni, where we stayed, we took the cable car of Babel and Sphinx, some mountain formations created by the erosion of time, wind, etc.. We visited Caraiman Heroes Cross on the mountain. A building constructed after the First World War. Then we went to the castle Cantacuzino and my husband and was on Kalinderu Slope. This time we were lucky. Here is an amusement park for children. I could entertain my children while my husband was delighted from the ski slope.
We went and ski slopes in Predeal.
We went to Dracula's Castle, which is located 45 km from Busteni. It 'was very interesting. There are about history and legend.
Before leaving for home we arrived in Brasov. A very nice old town in Transylvania with Piata Sfatului, Black Church. At 8 km from Brasov, Poiana Brasov, a a beautiful resort with slopes different but quite expensive.
Some information about Apartment Luxor Busteni was very comfortable with 2 bedrooms, living room, bathroom and kitchen. I felt right at home, the kitchen had everything we needed to prepare food for children, constant heat, cleaning, shower gel, slippers. I most enjoyed WiFi and DVD. WiFi for parents and DVD for children. The apartment has been equipped with some DVD movies for kids and parents.
And I forgot to tell you that if you plan to take plane tickets in advance price is low and you can rent a car 25 euro per day.
On the road:
We rented a car from Bucharest Otopeni airport, we went to Ploiesti highway A3 and from there on E60. All the towns in the Prahova Valley can be found in the E60. It was very easy to get to Luxor Apartment Busteni. And we were glad that we had on-site parking.
For a family of 4 persons with an average budget has been a journey of great success. I would go back in the summer. Then we could go to Waterfall Urlatoarea, Cave Ialomicioara, Rasnov Fortress and many other beautiful places and less known.

----------


## Drago

Would love to go there.

----------


## Drac II

I remember seeing a documentary about the place some years ago. It seems that Transylvanians have taken good advantage of the popularity of Hollywood movies about Dracula to turn any place with any connection with the fellow into an attraction for tourists. You can see amusing advertisements using Hollywood-inspired iconography, like this one:

----------


## dia38europe

I also went there and it's amazing to see and feel the history, That's a place everyone should visit.

----------

